# Strange "cracks" between scutes PLEASE HELP



## mhbgirl (Mar 10, 2013)

Lately I have noticed that my red foot Sobe has had a dry shell. The dryness only occurs between the scutes, not on the bottom of the shell. She has had a bumpy shell since I purchased her from Petco. She now has what looks like crevices between her scutes and I worried that she may have MBD or something worse. Here are some pictures of her shell.















On the other hand my tortoise Niko has a smoother shell and none of the issues I mentioned. Sobe has a huge appetite and I have noticed that she usually eats more often than Niko. Here is a pic of both of them. Niko is the one resting her head. I feed them every other day.





So what do you guys think of Sobes shell? Any advice is much appreciated.


----------



## sibi (Mar 10, 2013)

I don't know what it is, but I've seen it on the carapace of other torts i.e. Sulcatas. I would be more worried if the scutes were to start lifting off, or peel off. Do you give cuttlebone to him, and does he bit into it from time to time? Do you offer vitamin supplements? Someone who has experienced this in there torts will chime in soon.


----------



## bigred (Mar 10, 2013)

I think what you are seeing is growth lines. If they are eating they are growing


----------



## Michael in MO (Mar 11, 2013)

how long have you had your petco reds? From your pics I'd say you're seeing growth, if you keep a log of your reds observations you'll notice that this tends to happen a day or two after a big binge on something high-protein. As far as the dry shell... one of the coolest things I've seen or experienced with my reds is if they take a summer mud bath while their shell is growing (after a protein binge). The mud locks the humidity against their shell for a whole day or two then I rinse them off to look at the smooth dark OBVIOUS growth rings. Some of the most beautiful marbling I've ever seen happened one such time.


----------



## lkwagner (Mar 11, 2013)

*RE: Strange "cracks" between scutes PLEASE HELP*

This stuff might help... I love it! I use it once a week on all three of mine


----------



## mhbgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

*RE: Strange "cracks" between scutes PLEASE HELP*



sibi said:


> I don't know what it is, but I've seen it on the carapace of other torts i.e. Sulcatas. I would be more worried if the scutes were to start lifting off, or peel off. Do you give cuttlebone to him, and does he bit into it from time to time? Do you offer vitamin supplements? Someone who has experienced this in there torts will chime in soon.



I do usually offer cuttlebone but I need to buy some more because they actually go through a pack pretty quick. I offer a vitamin d3 + calcium supplement once a week. Here is my feeding schedule. 

Monday: fruit with greens 
Wednesday: protein with greens
Friday: greens with vegetable
Sunday: fruit with greens

Also when i feed greens or fruit i usually feed a variety of different greens or fruit in one meal, not just one type.

Anything I might be doing wrong? I would like as much advice possible! I have had my torts for about 4 years. Here is their setup.





I always cover half the enclosure.




lkwagner said:


> This stuff might help... I love it! I use it once a week on all three of mine



I'll have to try that. I have seen it before but never knew if it was a good idea.




Michael in MO said:


> how long have you had your petco reds? From your pics I'd say you're seeing growth, if you keep a log of your reds observations you'll notice that this tends to happen a day or two after a big binge on something high-protein. As far as the dry shell... one of the coolest things I've seen or experienced with my reds is if they take a summer mud bath while their shell is growing (after a protein binge). The mud locks the humidity against their shell for a whole day or two then I rinse them off to look at the smooth dark OBVIOUS growth rings. Some of the most beautiful marbling I've ever seen happened one such time.



I have had them for about 4 years. I usually let them eat for about half an hour or until they walk away from the food, then I remove the food.


How often do you guys feed your adult torts, everyday, every other day, etc?

Also my supplement contains vitamin d3 AND calcium. Should I switch to pure calcium carbonate? I do have a UVB lamp in the enclosure. What kind of supplements do all of you use?

Is giving calcium only once a week a good idea? I try to feed high calcium greens as well.


----------

